# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  army trying to Screw US

## chase988

Hey guys anybody know how the army goes about testing for steriods . And also I need to clean up ASAP. I would do a cleanse but Im in the middle east right now. And it would take atleast 3 weeks for me to get any kind of Kit. Whats a sub for a cleanse kit. thanks for the help

----------


## PT

they do not test for them on a random but your CO can get you tested on the side for them if he wants to but that never happens unless he hates you or you have a prick CO

----------


## chase988

We have a prick CO. And a guy got caught with alot of AAS in his COP. So our whole bat is getting "Random" tested

----------


## Pac Man

Here's the deal bro, it's a long process to get tested by the Army for Anabolics. He's going to have to get clearance by the Battalion Commander and have probable cause for all soldiers being searched.
This is extremely expensive for the Military and chances are won't be approved for all soldiers.
He could be using a scare tactic trying to get soldiers to fess up.
Here's a clip from: http://www.anonymousbodybuilding.com...hread6723.html





> Consent. If a commander does not have probable cause, the commander can ask the member for "consent to search." If the member grants consent, the results of the urinalysis may be used in court-martials, article 15s, and involuntary discharges to include service characterization. Under this procedure, members do not have to grant consent.
> 
> Commander Directed. If a member refuses to grant consent, and if the commander does not have enough evidence to warrant a probable-cause search warrant, the commander may order the member to give a urine sample anyway. However, commander-directed urinalysis results may not be used for court-martial or article 15 purposes. The results MAY be used as a reason for involuntary discharge, but MAY NOT be used to determine service characterization. In other words, the member can be discharged, but what kind of discharge he/she receives (honorable, general, other-than-honorable) depends upon his/her military record (WITHOUT using the urinalysis results).



Steroid testing of individuals for probable cause or testing certain populations may be requested by commanders, however PRIOR coordination must be made through the IBTC and Fort Meade.

*Now if you know you're going to be selected to piss for AAS and you know you're going to fail, go speak with your Chaplain about ASAP. Once in treatment it ties your Commanders hands from using it against you but if he's a dick he will find other reasons to write your an A-15.*

----------


## Raver2005

> Hey guys anybody know how the army goes about testing for steriods. And also I need to clean up ASAP. I would do a cleanse but Im in the middle east right now. And it would take atleast 3 weeks for me to get any kind of Kit. Whats a sub for a cleanse kit. thanks for the help


hey boss i was in the army and yes they do blood test when you enlist. dont know if you get blood tested during tour of duty. you will get piss tested.

----------


## Raver2005

you cant even drink creatine in the army. apparently some people died from not drinking enough water.

----------


## Pac Man

The blood test they do on entry is for HIV and other diseases. Drug test are done by urine

----------


## MalibuD

As mentioned before, these tests are expensive and they wont just test you unless they have reason to believe you might be on them. If your all yoked up and get pissed off and kick the shit out of someone then yeah they might test you but if your cool they wont even bother. Ive been in the middle of a cycle and been random piss tested for drugs and passed no problems, so if there not testing for aas then your cool. Good Luck and Keep safe over there Bro!!!!

----------

